# KILLER Shrimp



## mish (Oct 13, 2004)

A while back a restaurant opened in my neck of the woods, by the same name "Killer Shrimp," that seemed to be all the rage. The method of eating the shrimp sounds very similar to the recipe I found...mopping up the juices with thick crusty bread. (The maitre d', actually explained how to eat the dish, lol.)

Killer Shrimp 
1/4 cup butter
1-1/2 tbl olive oil
1 tbl chili sauce
2 tbl Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp lemon juice
1/2 lemon, thinly sliced, with skin
6-8 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tsp fresh parsley, chopped
*1 tbl red pepper flakes
1 tsp oregano
*1 tbl Tabasco, (or any good red pepper sauce)
1 lb jumbo shrimp

Combine all ingredients except shrimp and simmer briefly; cool. Wash, peel, and devein shrimp; dry and marinate 8 hours in the sauce.

Preheat oven to 300°. Place shrimp and marinade in a shallow baking pan and bake 10-12 minutes until shrimp is cooked. Do not over cook. Serve in soup bowls with a good French or sourdough bread to mop up the juices.

*Adjust Tabasco and red pepper flakes if you prefer a milder sauce.

Another shrimp dish, I'd like to try:

Shrimp Versailles
2 tbl green onions, sliced 
3 tbl margarine 
1 1/2 pounds medium shrimp, shelled/deveined 
1 package cream cheese, 8 oz, cubed
3 tbl milk
1/2 cup swiss cheese, shredded 
2 tbl dry white wine
dash red pepper 
1/4 cup dry fine bread crumbs 
2 tbl margarine, melted 

Saute onions in margarine in large skillet until tender. Add shrimp. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until pink. Remove shrimp with slotted spoon and set aside.

Add cream cheese and milk to skillet, stirring constantly until cheese melts. Stir in swiss cheese and wine. Add shrimp and pepper. Cook just until heated. Pour into lightly greased casserole. Combine bread crumbs and margarine. Sprinkle over casserole. Broil 1 - 2  minutes, until golden. Serve with rice or pasta.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 13, 2004)

Both of these recipes just make my mouth water, mish.  I frequently make shrimp similar to your Killer recipe, but I have never had Shrimp Versailles.  Boy, does that sound rich!


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2004)

*Hi, Audeo!*



			
				Audeo said:
			
		

> Both of these recipes just make my mouth water, mish.  I frequently make shrimp similar to your Killer recipe, but I have never had Shrimp Versailles.  Boy, does that sound rich!



Hi, Audeo! I'm quite the shrimp fan.  Here's another I hope to get around to - hope you'll enjoy.

Thai Curry Shrimp In Coconut Milk
2 tbl peanut oil 
12 oz white mushrooms, quartered (about 4 cups) 
4 oz shiitake mushrooms, sliced (about 1-1/2 cups) 
2 c broccoli florettes 
1/2 c green onions, cut in 1" pieces 
1 tbl curry powder 
1 can (15 oz) unsweetened coconut milk 
14 oz frozen peeled shrimp (uncooked) 
salt, to taste
/8 tsp ground red pepper

In wok or skillet heat oil until hot. Add mushrooms; stir-fry until just softened, about 2 mins. Add broccoli; stir-fry until nearly crisp-tender, about 2 mins. Add green onions & curry powder; cook, stirring frequently, until curry is fragrant, about 30 seconds.

Stir in coconut milk, shrimp, salt & red pepper; cook, stirring occasionally, until heated through & sauce thickens slightly, about 3 mins. Serve over Angel hair pasta or rice.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 15, 2004)

All these recipes are making me hungry!

A year ago, I took a "cooking course" for fun, and one of the chefs giving classes explained how restaurants do shrimp cocktails to better advantage...

Turns out you get better results by having bay leaves in the boiling water...

Restaurant chefs will, she said, steam or boil the shrimp for precisely one minute, then remove them and quickly make a slice down the back of the shrimp, then reinsert them for precisely another two minutes...(this slicing with allow the shrimp meat to puff up in the final cooking, and make it look like a bigger, more expensive shrimp than it is-tricks of the trade!)

On removing the shrimp, you must "shock" them by dropping them into heavily iced water (might even salt that to brine it and get it colder!) in order to immediately stop the cooking process, that the shrimps don't get overcooked and stringy/tough, but are done, but sort of juicy at the same time...(the difference is remarkable!)  

You'll  also note this to be the case in frying shrimp, in that you should do them at the absolute last moment before serving, since you can't effectively cool them to stop them from overcooking...so you should aim to undercook slightly when fying, baking or BBQ'ing...

Anyways, hope this gives some of you an idea or two for your next batch!

Lifter
I had been trying to cook shimp with lemon, and was told that all you had to do was leave lemon in contact with shrimp for a bit and you were "chemically cooking" them!  Don't add lemon until you are putting it your mouth...


----------



## marmalady (Oct 16, 2004)

At one of my catering gigs, one of their 'specialties' was a huge shrimp cocktail platter, so we always did tons of shrimp!

We'd get a pot going of water, quartered lemons, bay leaves, peppercorns, and 'shrimp boil' seasoning, and let that simmer for about a half hour; added the shrimp, stood over the pot and watched just til the shrimp turned pink, then drained them into a colander in the sink and dropped in an ice bath.  The largest quantity I remember doing at one time was 50 lbs!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks mish, those recipes do sound wonderful, will try them


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks mish, those recipes do sound wonderful, will try them


----------



## Robt (Nov 1, 2004)

*Ceviche:*

1/2# peeled and deveined Shrimp { 26-30 count is my choice but it is not a rule} [also a good place to add sea scallops ] (or fish chunks)

about a teaspoon of chopped pepper {I like sorreno or Korean or even 1/2 the amount of Thai Bird Chillies}

3-4 chopped green onions

1 chopped pear tomato

pinch of salt

1 clove garlic pressed

put in a bowel, cover with lime [or lemon- its milder] juice

cover in the reefer for 2-3 hours, try to remember to stir at least one or two times

TO serve:

Small plate, optional leaf of butter lettuce,  about a cup of Ceviche,  along side on the plate something mild to offset the acid--I usually use a quarter or half of an avocado but another favorite is a slice of ripe mango...

Nice luncheon salad or starter at a dinner.

As you can see nothing is cast in stone.  The method is to "cook" the protein in acid.  Play with it you can even cook meat ,read beef, this way.

As lifter said above add the lemon as you put the shrimp in your mouth or you will over cook the shrimp.  [lemon on fish has become kind of an American tradition but it only real function is to mask the ammonia of old fish]


----------

